# We have some crazy clients, so, poll time. How many is TOO many?



## spookychick13

At one point does one become a hoarder?

Is it when you have more pets than you can care for, or is there a concrete number?

Not to be offensive, but we usually joke that anyone with more than four indoor cats is a Crazy Cat Lady or well on their way to being one. 

So what's your opinion?

Personally, two dogs, a bird and a horse is just enough for me. Any more and there is no way I'd have time to give them each the individual care they need. Keep in mind bird = HIGH MAINTENANCE.


----------



## whiteleo

Two B.T's and 2 cats one very senior is my limit. Working full time with a husband who is retired but has two other jobs is questionable for the time the dogs get now. They so look forward to my days off for our walks down at the harbor....

Too many is when you don't invite people over to your house because you know your house smells from too many litter boxes or from cats peeing or pooing where they shouldn't be!


----------



## Sprocket

I use a general rule, if you have more than 4 dogs per adult in your house, can not properly care for them or provide for their individual needs, then you may be a hoarder.

We are tapped out at 3 dogs in this house.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I have often asked myself this question since I am a sucker and could easily end up with more than I can manage. Thanks to the hubby I can keep myself in check!

I think as long as the person has the capacity and the resources, they can have as many as they want. Personally three dogs is my limit to care for comfortably, but I have friends and family members that cope with MUCH more. My sister has three cats, seven dogs ( all indoors) and two young boys. And yes her house can become chaotic, but all animals are well cared for and happy.

In all seriousness though, having say 10 or more pets does not make someone a hoarder.


----------



## wags

While I was taking a walk at one time a while back, ran into the nicest person. While walking with my daughter the four dogs she asked are they all yours, a very common question and I said yes I am not a dog walker haha! She said she volunteered at the humane society to walk and feed dogs ect and she said they say there if you have more than five your a hoarder. but then again that's what they say! I think for me four is my limit. Now as for kids/children, I would say for me five! Because I have the five!


----------



## GoingPostal

I think if you have time and money to take care of your animals then I don't have a problem with it. Currently I have 3 dogs, 2 ferrets, 1 cat, iguana, ball python and several fish tanks, we've had up to 7 ferrets at once and that was a ton of work and expense, I wouldn't do it again but we made it. I don't know how people have time for a ton of dogs but maybe that's because I can't really walk or exercise mine together so 3 dogs is really 3x the work and being high energy dogs it takes quite a workout if I want some piece and quiet. But really depends on how you spend your time, if you are willing to spend hours with your animals instead of on your butt or out with your friends.


----------



## swolek

There's no concrete number, it depends on the person. It doesn't matter to me how many pets someone has provided they have the time, money, and space to care for them properly. After all, there are people who take horrible care of their single pet while others might have 8 cats that get amazing care.

How many pets is good for me has changed as time went on. I used to have a lot more pets but most were quite small (hamsters, spiny mice, degus, frogs, newts, etc.) and needed little maintenance. In general, I've found that more than three dogs is too much long-term (and two is ideal if I'm on my own with no help). I used to have four rabbits at one time and that was crazy...now I stick to a maximum of two rabbits (although I sometimes foster). When one of my current two passes, I won't be getting another. I'm hoping to always have a bonded pair OR a single bunny...not this current craziness of two rabbits that don't get along. The reptiles take up so little of my time and money that I don't worry about numbers. I currently have two snakes, a gecko, and a turtle. Combined they take up less of my resources than a single rabbit . The fish are also pretty easy but the coral reef tanks can be very expensive and time-consuming so I limit myself to one at a time (I did have two for a while but one was tiny and limited to coral $10 or under).


----------



## twoisplenty

I agree that as long as a person has the financial means, adequate space and time there should not be a limit. I currently have 4 boxers, they all live in my home in a cage free environment. They are spoiled rotten and lack nothing  We have a nice fenced in backyard for them thats 100' x 200' and even with that space I feel they need more room so daily we all go for a nice leash free walk through 400 acres of open farm fields. Lucky for me I work from home so I have plenty of time for my beasties  I think my personal limit however is 5. My house is only so big, lol.


----------



## chowder

I don't think there's a limit as long as they are happy, well fed, and healthy. Quite a few years ago I had 4 dogs, 3 cats, 2 toddlers, and babysat a few more kids. I stayed at home with them all and at that time, it was fine for me. 

Then when we were traveling in the motor home, we just had the two dogs. In that situation, two was plenty and all we could handle in that space. 

Now that I am back in school full time and I'm not home quite a lot, I think I am currently at the right place with the dogs I have. But, in the future I could definitely see myself with 4 dogs and a bunch of cats again. Just as soon as I get my farm in Idaho!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Right now, we have 4 adult cats, 3 dogs and 3 horses. We were at a point up until about 2 weeks ago where we had two litters of kittens and thing had gotten out of hand. We couldn't keep up with the mess anymore. We found everyone homes and things got better. We are now at a more controllable number. I would be lying if I told anyone that I don't have hoarding tendencies. With lots of help from friends and family it is usually kept under control, but my dad was killed in a motorcycle accident and I turned to animals as I was home alone a lot. I watch shows like Animal Hoarders and would think to myself "Well, our house isn't that bad". I was in denial. Its been a rough road but I'm getting it more and more under control. Don't get me wrong, my animals ALWAYS have had the best care, no fleas, clean and well socialized, but our house was a wreck. Everything is getting better, slowly but surely.

Sorry for the longish rambling post. I've never let it out before, but its relieving to come out and say it.


----------



## monkeys23

I have handled up to four dogs and four cats thanks to roommate situations.

But for myself I think two dogs (one male, one female), one spoiled rotten cat, and someday another horse or two is my ideal. It'd be nice to have two horses so they could have company and I could make friends ride with me. I can't afford to get another until far in the future though! I could also see having as few as one dog and as many as three at any given time, just depending on age, etc. because I like a dog I can work and eventually they need to have a nice lazy retirement.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I say this as someone contemplating adding a 7th, whom is often time criticized on the internet for the number of dogs I have...so perhaps my opinion really doesn't matter. 

For me, it's not a number but rather something to be measured on the quality of care which the animals receive. 
I know of plenty of people whom have one dog, that is chained outside, completely unsocialized, and the extent of their attention is being thrown a bowl of food every day. I would consider owner like this to be incredibly unfit for dog ownership. 
On the flip side, I actually know someone that has 9, all of which are lab mixes of some sort. Her dogs are incredibly well cared for, fed quality food, every one of them go through professional training classes, one is a certified therapy dog, two do agility, and they all live inside. I have never been to her house, she's a client of mine, so I can not testify to the cleanliness of her home but all her dogs seem clean and well-maintained when I see them. I would consider her to be an excellent owner. 


Me, I have 6. It's very time consuming, and it's more than just owning a dog for us, _it's a whole lifestyle choice_. It changes the way we plan our days, our vacations, our jobs, everything... but it's what we want and have chosen for ourselves. I do work a lot, but I'm in a position that they can come to work with me whenever I want so it's not that big of a deal. Does my house smell like dog? Oh I'm sure it does. But it's clean. We have people over without worry or embarrassment. 


I guess what I'm saying, is the term "hoarder" to me really isn't a number, but rather how animals are kept. Anyone who has "more than they can care for" and continues to acquire pets to me is a hoarder, and that number can be different for every home. 

Are the animals getting adequate attention and socialization? 
Are the animals getting proper food and water?
Are the animals getting vet care when they need it?
Is the living environment safe and reasonably sanitary?
Are the animals adequately exercised?


I know many single pet owners that would have to say no to a number of those questions. But, if someone is answering yes honestly to all of the above, and they are happy with how it changes their lifestyle then I say live and let live. I think the same applies to children. I absolutely can not stand to see people who care adequately for their kids to be criticized for how many children they have.


ETA:
I will say that as someone with more than average dogs, being labeled a hoarder based on a number alone can be really offensive. Hoarding carries such a negative connotation that implies filthy living conditions and miserable pets.
If your home or animals are in this condition, you're probably a hoarder.

















If your animals are healthy, clean, socialized, and given a suitable living environment, you're probably not a hoarder.


----------



## lauren43

I think hoarder is partially a mindset. If you are embarrassed to have people see your house because of the way the animals are kept but you personally do not see anything wrong with the way things are you may be a hoarder. I have seen a hoarder first hand, they were worried about farm animals at the fair while having around 20 dogs in crates in their house. This person was unable to see what they were doing was wrong and was still able to b*tch about the way others cared for their animals..

I agree there is no sound number, but if you have more animals than you can care for as far as vet bills, feeding, time...maybe your on the way to being a hoarder? IDK.

I currently have one dog and I really really want another, but I am not in a place where I can have another dog. I'd like to think 4 will be my number (3 of my own and one foster), but who knows perhaps once I have two I won't want more...


----------



## magicre

it's more the quality of life and the conditions of the animals being kept and the appearance of the home...i've seen hoarder homes....nothing like the one cat too many houses.....not even comparable....

i've had ten dogs at one time and a doggy door that led to a fenced path around the pool out to an acre of land...i will admit that feeding time was interesting....but we fed them in shifts....man, i wish i had known about raw then.


----------



## Tobi

if you can handle 20 dogs, and they are all well kept, well groomed, fed, watered, etc... i'd say you weren't a hoarder, but if you were just collecting them for the sake of having them 20 dogs all emaciated, on chains, no food, barely able to keep food on the table for the humans in the household.. you might be a hoarder... it varies so much, i would never think that Linsey for instance would be a hoarder, from what i see all her dogs are well kept, they are nurtured, her house is beautiful.

A little off topic: I wonder though Linsey, do you let the dogs on the couch? Do they get on there when you're not watching? were contemplating getting leather because we thought it would hold up better but i'm worried about nail holes.

personally though, i prefer just having one at a time. I know that tobi would probably love to have a permanent bully brother or sister, but i love being able to spoil one, and spend all my free time with him, and give him EXTRA attention.:wink:


----------



## Donna Little

Well, I suppose many people would consider me a hoarder if that was based on number of animals alone. Earlier this year I had 10 dogs, 2 cats and 2 rabbits. Most people on here know that I lost both of my rabbits and my precious Tommy a few months apart so now I have 11 animals. 
All of my dogs are small, all live inside, are spoiled, sleep in my bed, eat the best food, have me with them nearly constantly, and get vet care when needed. We do have enough money to properly care for them as well as the time. I don't work and my hubby has his own business that he manages from home. Like Linsey said, it's a lifestyle for us. Our animals are taken into consideration with all decisions we make. I can't say that I'm not toying with the idea of keeping Nyla, the little bald Min Pin. I'm in love with her and I foster a lot and it's not often that I want to keep one of my fosters. There's just something about a broken dog though....
I HATE a dirty house so I clean constantly and I'd say 80% of what I do is because of the dogs. But it's worth it. My cats live in my foster building where they have everything they need and get plenty of attention. They are both FIV + so if they didn't stay with me after being pulled from the pound by a local rescue they would've been put to sleep. They also have their own securely fenced yard to go outside in. There are 5 additional puppies here right now too and I'm able to handle it with no problem. Not that I didn't want to strangle them this morning when I walked in to find some seriously creative poop art but, it is what it is.....


----------



## CorgiPaws

Tobi said:


> if you can handle 20 dogs, and they are all well kept, well groomed, fed, watered, etc... i'd say you weren't a hoarder, but if you were just collecting them for the sake of having them 20 dogs all emaciated, on chains, no food, barely able to keep food on the table for the humans in the household.. you might be a hoarder... it varies so much, i would never think that Linsey for instance would be a hoarder, from what i see all her dogs are well kept, they are nurtured, her house is beautiful.
> 
> A little off topic: I wonder though Linsey, do you let the dogs on the couch? Do they get on there when you're not watching? were contemplating getting leather because we thought it would hold up better but i'm worried about nail holes.



Thanks for the compliment. I am certain my post might seem a bit defensive, but dangit I had stuff to say!
Yes, they are all allowed on the couch. I *like* them on the couch with me. I've never loved leather furniture, now now I won't have anything else. But it has to be quality leather. Our first couch was a old cheapo one someone gave us (it's now in the basement) and it didn't stand up to the dogs that well at all. We went ahead and sprung for a high quality set when we got our house (it was on sale for $3800 at RC Willey for all 3 pieces) and though it was a really tough pill to swallow at first, my 100-150lb dogs can jump on and off of them, and after 8 months they still look brand spankin' new. I try not to let them rough house inside, that's what the yard is for, but I'd be lying if I said they've never flew across the room, jumping couch to couch, sending the loveseat sliding into the dining room a time or two. 
We do "groom" the dogs once a week though and they get baths and their nailed done.


----------



## Tobi

PuppyPaws said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I am certain my post might seem a bit defensive, but dangit I had stuff to say!
> Yes, they are all allowed on the couch. I *like* them on the couch with me. I've never loved leather furniture, now now I won't have anything else. But it has to be quality leather. Our first couch was a old cheapo one someone gave us (it's now in the basement) and it didn't stand up to the dogs that well at all. We went ahead and sprung for a high quality set when we got our house (it was on sale for $3800 at RC Willey for all 3 pieces) and though it was a really tough pill to swallow at first, my 100-150lb dogs can jump on and off of them, and after 8 months they still look brand spankin' new. I try not to let them rough house inside, that's what the yard is for, but I'd be lying if I said they've never flew across the room, jumping couch to couch, sending the loveseat sliding into the dining room a time or two.
> We do "groom" the dogs once a week though and they get baths and their nailed done.


:becky: that's good to hear actually!!! thank you Linsey!

sorry for the quicky hijack :lol:


----------



## Caty M

As everyone else has said, it depends what you are capable of. I know Linsey and Donna are in unique situations- Linsey has an animal business where she is able to take some dogs to work, and Donna stays at home- so they are fine having a lot of dogs. The vast majority of people in my opinion aren't in a situation suitable for having that many. The dogs should be clean, healthy, vetted, fed proper, and reasonably well trained, in my opinion. 

I know amongst people I know that I am the crazy animal person- two small dogs, two cats and two guinea pigs.. haha


----------



## Tobi

Caty M said:


> As everyone else has said, it depends what you are capable of. I know Linsey and Donna are in unique situations- Linsey has an animal business where she is able to take some dogs to work, and Donna stays at home- so they are fine having a lot of dogs. The vast majority of people in my opinion aren't in a situation suitable for having that many. The dogs should be clean, healthy, vetted, fed proper, and reasonably well trained, in my opinion.
> 
> I know amongst people I know that I am the crazy animal person- two small dogs, two cats and two guinea pigs.. haha


^Hoarder :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Hmmm....as the Mommi to, now, 5 dogs, 2 cats and a horse(who doesnt live with us!LOL) I dont see it as a number....my 6(soon to be 7) pets are happier, healthier and will live longer then some of my family member's 1 or 2 dog(s)!! 
They all get TONS of attention from us(soon hopefully they will have a stay at home Mommi again!:wink,
NONE of them have ever even once *needed* to go to the vet, although I have a few good options available!
They get fed THE BEST!! 
They have MANY AMAZING baby sitters set up if needed(Thanks Liz and Jess!:biggrin but NEVER want to be very far away from Daddy and Mommi! 
And are the happiest dogs and cats Ive ever met(aside from the ones we had growing up!:thumb

Compare that to a certain set of family members who I know of who have one small dog, she has already been to the vet for MANY SERIOUS issues, and JUST turned one(all of those that I know of was from the time she was 5 weeks old to when she was 9 months old:sad She is fed CRAP, runs away MANY times a week, isnt trained, NEVER listens and is just an over all terror!! :-(

So ya, its not a number at all, IMO...it is all about the care given to said dog/cat/horse/other animal!!:smile:


----------



## xchairity_casex

i agree with most here it depends on the person for my sister ONE would be too many for her as she pretty much refuses to care for anything not even basics of feeding or watering

as for me i can have quite a few and im fine right now i could honestly be fine with a few more pets i have 1 dog(but care for my sisters go figure) 3 cats (also care for my sisters cat :/)
3 rats, a russian tortiose, 4 fish tanks one is an 80 gallon goldfish tank that gets cleaned every week i mean CLEANED, and 21 (yes 21) button quail all of which are indoors in my bedroom/basement.
every morning i wake up i scrub all food and water dishes of everyone(and not just that bs swishing hot water around the dishes i SCRUB) clean litter boxes,clean rats cage, feed and water everyone,take the dogs out for a 2-4 hour walk do some training with the dogs,put dogs on the treadmill for an hour,grab somthing to eat and a shower then sit down and give whoever cuddles the rest of the night.
fish tanks get water changes once per week so i haul about 80 gallons of water in a 2 gallon bucket every week takes me about 5 hours to do all the fish tanks. takes about 6 hours to clean all the birds cages every week also becuase the birds live in glass aquairums so they poo on the glass so it gets scrubbed with hot soapy water all 11 cages.

im also pretty savy about saving money on care i make my own fish food which is WAY healthier for them and WAY cheaper and easy,rats cage i use newspapers for bedding that we save since they are not as good at absorbing they get changed every single day plus i keep a rock in the cage for them they pee on it and it keeps the paper cleaner and smell free jsut wash the rock in boiling soapy water every day.
for my tortiose and my button quail i use alfalfa (aka rabbit pellets) as bedding it smells great,keeps there feet/shells clean, its edible so if they acedentally eat it its fine and i can get a 50 pound bag for only 15 bucks
for 3 cats i have 3 litter boxes when scooped everyday i only need to change the litter about once per week in each box and even then it usualy still smells fresh.
for filter media for my tanks i use floss since you dont NEED charcoal in your filters just let the good bacteria grow on it untill its so sludgy the water is not flowing well ONLY then do you rinse it a bit put it right back.

but yeh right now my heart yerns for a lop eared bunny but i think im goin to wait untill Cesar is 100 percent trained with his manners before i bring in a bunny or anything else for that matter!


----------



## catahoulamom

I am at my limit with 3 dogs, 3 cats, and 3 ferrets. We had some fish but recently the power went out during a storm when we weren't home and we lost the cichlids. ;( The fish will NOT be replaced however, I am at my limit since acquiring the ferrets! 

I've had four dogs at once, and it was perfect. Plus the three cats, but they are very low maintenance compared to the dogs. I will say that I do a lot more cleaning that the average person. My day pretty much revolves around my animals... wake up, feed the dogs, cats, ferrets, clean up the ferret cage, let the dogs out, take them for a walk, scoop the cat box, let the ferrets out for a couple hours... and that's all before 10am  Wash, rinse, repeat. Three times a day. 

I will say that in an ideal world, I would have 3-4 dogs and a couple ferrets. I love my cats to death, but once they are gone, I do not plan on getting another one (ever). I'm sure I'll end up adopting one that "finds" me, but ideally we will be living somewhere where it is safe for the cats to go outside and enjoy the REAL world, not just be cooped up in the house all the time...

So to answer the question, I think it all depends on the person and their lifestyle (as others have stated). If you have the resources, time, and money to have 20 animals, more power to you. But I'd imagine you'd have to stay home all day to give the adequate attention and care.


----------

